# Army Painter Platemail primer and Leadbelcher



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know whether the army Painter Platemail primer spray s similar to Leadbelcher because I was wondering about getting some to paint my iron warriors and necrons but won't bother if it is too light, from what I have seen it looks more like Ironbreaker, but if anyone has actually tried please can you tell me what it is like?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

It's quite light, but should look quite good after a liberal wash of Nuln Oil.

In fact.. I'll go do some comparisons for you now if I can find some models to paint.

I've only got Ironbreaker; thought I had Leadbelcher but apparently not

Here it is!

Left to right: Platemail Spray -> Platemail Spray + Nuln Oil -> Ironbreaker










The match is propping up one of them so you can see the detail on it's back. I painted these very quickly so didn't get into all the recesses when using a brush with Ironbreaker.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, yeah that does look a bit too light for how I paint my necrons, thanks for the help


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Not to hijack your thread so apologies ahead of time but I didn't want to overload the forums with a similar question. 

Anyone know if the army painter alien purple matches well with the citadel xereus purple? Painting up a necron army myself with a slight purple theme and this would make life sooo much easier for larger vehicles.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't worry it's cool, for the looks of things I think it does look like it is close, but as we have seen here I though platemetal was like leadbelcher, I don't actually have it so can't do a comparison like Silens did.


----------

